# bee butts



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Ive been watching my OBS hive and noticed something I consider odd.
Some bees have a dark, almost black abdomin and some a yellowish.

What is there a difference??


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

that could be two different types of bees in the hive, are they a calm type or flighty?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

when the queen goes on a mating flight she is mated with up to 12 drones. If a few of them are italian and a few are carniolan the offspring can be mixed.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone. These bees are real calm. I have been feeding them some of their own honey from the comb I extracted sunday. Silly me, I thought(now dont laugh - Im new at this) that the yellow I was seeing was honey inside of their stomachs - like a seethrough abdomin..


----------

